# For all Michigan KP'ers



## Stablebummom

I have seen so many Michigan people on KP, would any of you be interested in a get together for lunch in a centrally located area? I am near Kalamazoo, would drive 1 hour to do this, Grand Rapids, Lansing, Benton Harbor, Jackson, possibly Ann Arbor. Just PM me and I'll see what I can coordinate.


----------



## jumbleburt

I'd love to - how about Lansing? That's pretty centrally located (at least east-to-west). Maybe we could include trips to some LYSs if people have the time. 
Jan


----------



## chrshnsen

I still work, so it would have to be a Saturday or Sunday for me.


----------



## jumbleburt

chrshnsen said:


> I still work, so it would have to be a Saturday or Sunday for me.


Me too.


----------



## Stablebummom

Stablebummom said:


> I have seen so many Michigan people on KP, would any of you be interested in a get together for lunch in a centrally located area? I am near Kalamazoo, would drive 1 hour to do this, Grand Rapids, Lansing, Benton Harbor, Jackson, possibly Ann Arbor. Just PM me and I'll see what I can coordinate.


I am going to start a file and once I have several people interested I'll do a post and give the options that appear to work for the majority; ie.; date, time, location and activity (s).


----------



## jumbleburt

Cool! Thanks for taking the initiative. Let me know if you need any help.
Jan


----------



## ParkerEliz

Sat or Sun is best for me too. But I might be persuased to play hookey for a day!!


----------



## KatStabe

I love to be part of this. Unfortunately I do not drive.


----------



## Stablebummom

Probably could pick you up or find a ride with one of the other gals.


----------



## Kissnntell

jumbleburt said:


> I'd love to - how about Lansing? That's pretty centrally located (at least east-to-west). Maybe we could include trips to some LYSs if people have the time.
> Jan


i'll offer the venue!
i'm across the street from Cherry Hill Park, where the boat launch is (behind Davenport College) so have the best front yard in town!!

if any1 wants 2 make a weekend of it, can use the empty lot across the street 4 camping

last weekend in august best for me. come over fri night/sat morn & go home whenever


----------



## sharonlee

oh my gosh, this sounds like fun and what a good way to
meet new knitting friends. I still work part time but
a Sat. is usually good for me, if I am scheduled to work
and know far enough in advance I can always change,
Thurs. or Fridays are always open. Have a couple of 
friends what I'm sure would be interested also.


----------



## hlogarden

I'm in also. Sounds great.


----------



## sevans214

I would be interested in meeting for lunch.


----------



## karhyunique

Love to, if date works for me!


----------



## sheardlite

It sounds like fun, let me know. I would definitely be interested.


----------



## Stablebummom

Love your horse!


----------



## sheardlite

Love yours too.


----------



## Stablebummom

Thank you, he was my best buddy. Sad to say but he crossed the Rainbow Bridge 1/19/12 at the age of 35.


----------



## sheardlite

I am so sorry! I have a 26 year old Arab gelding. I've owned him since he was a 3 year old. He taught me much. He's now relaxing, I think it will be difficult when he crosses that bridge. Do you have any others?


----------



## Stablebummom

there are 3 others here-a paint/belgian cross, a qh, and a poa pony. All are my DD's and her hb's. They dont' live here so I end up doing most of the feeding, I balk at cleaning stalls! I had enough of that since 1984!


----------



## sheardlite

Been there done that! I hear you about feeding, I loved to feed. My stallion is at a trainer in Belleville. I try and ride him 3 x a week. I have a broodmare (that I haven't bred this year), and her 2 year old colt, that's beginning his education. He should go Country English or English Pleasure. Time will tell.


----------



## Stablebummom

Me too, right now I'm at the weaning out to the green grass stage, we've made it to 3 hours so far! We've had so many problems with colic in the past I am very careful now getting them out there full time. 
The grass is growing so fast that I think we will have an early, tough hay season. I remember in 2000 we cut hay Friday before Memorial day and it proceeded to rain all that weekend. Was not forecast either! Lost 7 acres or first cutting! That's usually our biggest yield.


----------



## Kissnntell

i remember back in high school (Michigan) we had a very early spring, garden was in mid-March & when school got out (1st wk in June) we had already had FOURTH cutting hay put up!!


----------



## sheardlite

Brings the cost of hay down though.


----------



## CherylD

I'd like to be kept abreast of a Michigan get together. I do work full time M-F & am on call on the W/E about every 6 weeks. I know I have a fairly full schedule for this summer already, but if it might work out, I'd love to be there. 
Thanks for offering. 
So far I've counted AT LEAST 75 people on KP from Michigan.


----------



## Stablebummom

This could be huge!


----------



## Kissnntell

then lets make this a formal invite!!

last weekend in August

PLAN ON IT!!
Lansing

bring ur camping gear
we'll have fun!!

i'll b looking fwd 2 it!!


----------



## llander

Sounds like fun. Lansing would be great for me. My daughter lives there so I will have a place to stay over if I wanted to.


----------



## CherylD

So that would be August 24-26 (Fri-Sun)? I will put it on my calendar. Will have to see as the days approach. Friday most people work & then the drive to Lansing. Could be late for some. Are there campgrounds close by? Maybe a park with a pavillion? This could be a LOT bigger than you originally anticipated.


----------



## Kissnntell

campground a few miles away, but there is plenty of space right here 2 camp. yes the date would be the weekend of Aug 24-26. any1 could come when they could & leave when they had 2. o i surely am looking fwd 2 this!! how's 'bout *the 1st annual crafting bash*? if all goes well, next yr we could make it a craft show?? @least pay 4 some gas!! lol


----------



## tara181

It sounds like fun to me as well, but I drive a 20 year old truck and while It runs great!! I don't want to push it too far. 

Marye


----------



## Kissnntell

tara181 said:


> It sounds like fun to me as well, but I drive a 20 year old truck and while It runs great!! I don't want to push it too far.
> 
> Marye


where u @? mebe hitch a ride w/another? or, Grayhound? w/gas the way it is, i'd take the bus, 4 sure! & i'm only 3 blks from the bus station so could pick u up w/no probs


----------



## tara181

I'm in Muskegon, but if it's the last weekend in August I'm booked, I do art fairs and I have one that weekend. But this sure does sound fun. I met another from Muskegon yesterday and she's a sweet lady. I hope I made a new friend.

Marye


----------



## Kissnntell

bummer! but hope all goes well 4 u. mebe next time! :-D


----------



## tara181

I'd love it!!!


----------



## KatStabe

Last week end is out for me too. Annual Two Thumbs Ranch Cookout and Family Reunion.


----------



## Kissnntell

another suggested a luncheon & yarn crawl in May as well as the campout. what do u think?


----------



## knitonepurlone

I'm game for the lunch and Lansing is a good spot for me since I'm in Jackson. I could actually drive back and forth if I'm available on the camping weekend too. Keep us all posted! Great idea!


----------



## Kissnntell

not my idea but i'll take the blame!! hahahaha


----------



## bcolliemom

I would be interested. Keep us posted when everything is decided.


----------



## Kissnntell

camp out last wknd of august 4 sure; luncheon in may, date 2 b decided as of yet


----------



## Stablebummom

Kissnntell said:


> camp out last wknd of august 4 sure; luncheon in may, date 2 b decided as of yet


Perfect arrangement!


----------



## KatStabe

Very interested in May luncheon. Let us know.


----------



## Linda D.

I'm interested in a get together in our beautiful of Michigan. Let me know. I'm in Lansing but willing to do some traveling!!


----------



## Kissnntell

well, goooooly! u could prob walk over! i'm across from the boat launch, behind Davenport College on k'zoo


----------



## pjcoldren

I'd love to. Lansing would be about 2 hours - but doable to have lunch with the rest of the knitters . . . My work schedule is odd, so I'll work around whatever is decided.


----------



## Kissnntell

that long a drive, i'd wait & come sit a spell 4 a wknd ;-d


----------



## johannecw

Hi,
I would be interested - depending on time and location. I live in Willis - between Ann Arbor and Detroit. I watch grandkids during the week, so weekends would be my best bet. My husband is currently working in South Carolina, so I am looking for new friends and new activities. Johanne


----------



## Sharonknits

Both ideas sound like fun. My daughter lives in Lansing, so I'd have a place to stay overnight. With gas prices so high, carpooling would be a good option. I'm near Frankenmuth, anybody nearby?


----------



## pjcoldren

I'd be happy to carpool with anyone from Up North, and I'm also game to split a (reasonably priced) hotel room nearby with anyone who is interested. 

P.J. Coldren


----------



## catzndogz

chrshnsen said:


> I still work, so it would have to be a Saturday or Sunday for me.


Sundays a lot of LYS are closed I have noticed.


----------



## Kissnntell

catzndogz said:


> chrshnsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still work, so it would have to be a Saturday or Sunday for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Sundays a lot of LYS are closed I have noticed.
Click to expand...

i will call around next week & get days/hours of stores


----------



## kvarosi

I live in a rural community and would really like the opportunity to connect with more "needling women"...lol. I commute to about 3 lys for supplies and if given the info, could post at those locations. Very interested!


----------



## margaretlutz53

Did you ever find a knitting group near Kalamazoo? I've just relocated back into Kalamazoo and have joined a group and maybe that might help you. Please e-mail me and I'll be happy to give you the information for the group.


----------



## sophie11

If Grand Rapids it would work for me. Don't like to drive much longer.


----------



## moreighn

I live in Australia but have hopes of coming to Lapeer in august or so will post and hope I can meet some of you


----------



## karhyunique

moreighn said:


> I live in Australia but have hopes of coming to Lapeer in august or so will post and hope I can meet some of you


Hi Mohall, I live by Lansing about an hour away from Lapeer,I would be happy to meet and knit at a coffe shop or yarn store when you come to Michigan. Have a great weekend Kathy


----------



## Grandma Jan

Hey Michigan Girls! Please include me!!!


----------



## 23607

I would be interested in the May luncheon. I work during the week so would be interested in weekends.

Thanks for organizing!!


----------



## Linda D.

I know that Knit Picks on Washington in Old Town has a knitting room. If you would like for me to call them, please let me know.


----------



## Kissnntell

Linda D. said:


> I know that Knit Picks on Washington in Old Town has a knitting room. If you would like for me to call them, please let me know.


yes plz do! i've been saddled here w/family drama , deff not good, so havent taken time 2 call around yet

thx!!


----------



## KatStabe

yes plz do! i've been saddled here w/family drama , deff not good, so havent taken time 2 call around yet

thx!![/quote]

No matter what the problem is, please know, you are in our thoughts and prayers. Kat


----------



## Kissnntell

KatStabe said:


> yes plz do! i've been saddled here w/family drama , deff not good, so havent taken time 2 call around yet
> 
> thx!!


No matter what the problem is, please know, you are in our thoughts and prayers. Kat[/quote]

thx so much hon. greatly appreciated!! :-D


----------



## Stablebummom

Stablebummom said:


> I have seen so many Michigan people on KP, would any of you be interested in a get together for lunch in a centrally located area? I am near Kalamazoo, would drive 1 hour to do this, Grand Rapids, Lansing, Benton Harbor, Jackson, possibly Ann Arbor. Just PM me and I'll see what I can coordinate.


It was in March that I posted this, now that many of us know about graduations, weddings and the like over the next month or so I suggest we offer up a few different Saturdays and then pick one. My original thought was just to meet somewhere in Lansing for brunch/lunch and then LYS Hop if anybody wanted to do that. Please respond to this post and offer a few dates that will work for you.

thanks!


----------



## knitonepurlone

I'm in Jackson and would be up for a gathering and LYS Hop on perhaps a Saturday? Would be willing to travel about an 1hr to do so. Lansing had been mentioned previously and that sounds good.


----------



## Kissnntell

Lansing is set...last wknd in August
details will follow in *events* section



knitonepurlone said:


> I'm in Jackson and would be up for a gathering and LYS Hop on perhaps a Saturday? Would be willing to travel about an 1hr to do so. Lansing had been mentioned previously and that sounds good.


----------



## Linda D.

I will not be able to make it due to prior family medical commitment. Here's the email address for the shop in Old Town. The email address will go directly to the owner of the shop so you can contact to make arrangements. [email protected]


----------



## Kissnntell

sorry 2 hear that. hope all will b well w/family
ur close, so keep in touch
TY for the email addy
take care!!

Judi~



Linda D. said:


> I will not be able to make it due to prior family medical commitment. Here's the email address for the shop in Old Town. The email address will go directly to the owner of the shop so you can contact to make arrangements. [email protected]


----------



## Farmer

I would like to be included, too. Let me know the time and place.


----------



## Kissnntell

will b re-posting it again tomorrow & again the 1st of July & Aug
grew up farming myself!



Farmer said:


> I would like to be included, too. Let me know the time and place.


----------



## karhyunique

Stablebummom said:


> Stablebummom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen so many Michigan people on KP, would any of you be interested in a get together for lunch in a centrally located area? I am near Kalamazoo, would drive 1 hour to do this, Grand Rapids, Lansing, Benton Harbor, Jackson, possibly Ann Arbor. Just PM me and I'll see what I can coordinate.
> 
> 
> 
> It was in March that I posted this, now that many of us know about graduations, weddings and the like over the next month or so I suggest we offer up a few different Saturdays and then pick one. My original thought was just to meet somewhere in Lansing for brunch/lunch and then LYS Hop if anybody wanted to do that. Please respond to this post and offer a few dates that will work for you.
> 
> I would be up for a Sat lunch,knitting shop visit not sure about the whole weekend in August, let me know if you are planning a Sat lunch.
> Thanks Kathy
> 
> thanks!
Click to expand...


----------



## Krissyb1

I live an hour and a half from Lansing. I'm in.


----------



## skeeter46

Gee this sounds wonderful. I'll keep checking to see when the group decides on time/place. It just may work.


----------



## Farmer

Put me on the list of comming. Can give rides if needed. Romeo, Richmond, Almont area.


----------



## skeeter46

I'm also hoping I can join the fun. I love meeting new knitting friends and having a great time.


----------



## pjcoldren

Anyone from northern Michigan - - - I have book a room at the Howard Johnson in East Lansing - 4 guests (plus anyone who wants to bring a sleeping bag, if we're discreet). I will be staying there no matter what. If anyone wants to share, PM me. 

The MOST it would cost anyone else is $65.50 - and that's if only one person shares with me. 2 people = $43.50. 3 people = $32.50 and that's for Friday and Saturday nights. Check-in 3pm Check-out Noon. Free Breakfast, handicap bathroom, pool, free parking.


----------



## Kissnntell

i think the lady means business!! lol 
looking fwd to meeting u PJ


----------



## pjcoldren

You don't mess around with D.A. P.J. (aka known, to my nieces and nephews, as Dearest Auntie P.J.) . . . As in ... If you don't stop misbehaving, you'll have to sit next to D.A. P.J. It used to work - not so much anymore now that they are grown . . .


----------



## Kissnntell

hahaha lol
mine has always been: *don't mess w/the ol'lady!!* & giv'm the *eye*


----------

